# Diddyvan Coffee Trailer



## Diddyvans (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello Everyone

I have recently built a prototype retro teardrop trailer which is suitable to sell coffee as well as being able to sleep in it. This would be ideal for festivals etc. Would appreciate any feedback from the Coffee Forum regarding this idea.

Thanks

Tony


----------

